# Anthony's Lawn Journal



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I scarified my lawn today, and lowered my cut. I'm going to aerate, and over seed next week.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

What did you scarify with? Lawn looks great by the way. How come you're overseeding when your lawn is KBG. Shouldn't that fill in and thicken up on its own?


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@pennstater2005 I use a my Honda mini tiller with a scarifier attachment. The little tiller is a beast, in my garden, and my lawn. I know people some people don't like to over seed with KBG. However, I do this every year, and I'm very pleased with the results,

BTW, thank you for the compliment, it's a labor of love sir...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Anthony Drexler said:


> I use a my Honda mini tiller with a scarifier attachment. The little tiller is a beast, in my garden, and my lawn. I know people some people don't like to over seed with KBG. However, I do this every year, and I'm very pleased with the results,
> 
> BTW, thank you for the compliment, it's a labor of love sir...


Scarifier attachment.....that's pretty neat. What HOC are you at?


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@pennstater2005 I lower it to 2" for the aerate, and over seed.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Anthony Drexler said:


> I lower it to 2" for the aerate, and over seed.


So, tiller and dethatcher. Any other attachments? I like it though.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@pennstater2005 Yes, there's an Edger, and Aerator Kit. It doesn't pull plugs, and it's mode of a verticutter in my opinion. I haven't tried ether of those but, the tiller, and scarifer work well for a small garden, and small lawn.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I Marked out my irrigation.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Very nice, well maintained.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Aerated, seeded, dropped some humic acid, and Milorganite today.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@Powhatan Thank you!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

That Ryan looks like it pulled some 3" plugs, that will open it up real well for your milo and humic.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I adjusted my irrigation to 3x a day, in hopes of keeping the seed moist. I set it for 10 am, 12 pm, and 5 pm.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@iowa jim Yes, the Ryan worked well.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Anthony Drexler do I remember you telling me that the crew that installed the sod recommended that you seed it every year? 
Looks like you are enjoying a lot of success. Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@social port Thank you sir!


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Grass is really overgrown but, it is recovering nicely. My ginkgo biloba tree is throwing it's leaves from over watering. Not the first time so, I'm hoping it recovers.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I cut the lawn, and I realized that my lawn is still torn up.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Anthony Drexler said:


>


That looks fantastic! Well done!


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Fox Farm tonic, consisting of Kelp Me Kelp You, Wholly Mackerel, and Bembe' Sweet & Dandy.

Smells like the bay at low tide :thumbup:


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Anthony Drexler said:


> Smells like the bay at low tide :thumbup:


Sounds much better than Wisconsin blueberry pie!


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Fall clean up, & fertilized. The turf is still recovering.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

samjonester said:


> Anthony Drexler said:
> 
> 
> > Smells like the bay at low tide :thumbup:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Winterized my irrigation system. Good night!


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Last fertilizer application of the year. I dropped some Jonathan Green winter survival fertilizer 10-0-20.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Elegant :thumbup:


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I broke out my trusty Kelway PH tester, to see if I needed to make any adjustments, before the growing season. The soils are fairly consistent, ranging from 6-6.5. No adjustments needed. I'm going to keep on, keeping on...

I'll lightly rake the yard tomorrow, and prep for a wake up application next month.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Getting antsy, and I'm hoping to drop some pre-emergent soon so, I checked the soil temps... Soon but, not now... It's supposed to reach 60° today so, hopefully, it won't be too much longer.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I dropped some Dithiopyr, and 20-0-3 today.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Trying to help my lawn recover from a long cold winter. The lawn has seen better days so, I mixed up a Fox Farm tonic, consisting of Bembe, Wholly Mackerel, Grow Big, Chaching, and Cal-Mag.

I'm going to turn on my irrigation this week, and really try, and fix the issues.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Color is finally starting to look better. I also bought some more OceanGro....


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Looks like success :thumbsup:


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I dont show pics of my backyard because, I don't treat it with herbicides or pesticides, as I have a few dogs.I'm going to see if I can stay ahead of the dogs... Here's a few pics of what I'm trying to restore; the good the bad, and the ugly.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@Powhatan Thank you!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Anthony Drexler said:


> I dont show pics of my backyard because, I don't treat it with herbicides or pesticides, as I have a few dogs.I'm going to see if I can stay ahead of the dogs... Here's a few pics of what I'm trying to restore; the good the bad, and the ugly.


No worries. It's more important to keep the family members healthy.

We had two dogs die of oral cancer at our last house. For several years we used Scotts Lawn Service and I was ignorant to the fact they sprayed herbicides 8 to 10 times a year, too much.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@Powhatan Sorry for your loss. They should have given you specific instructions, when would be safe.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Anthony Drexler said:


> Sorry for your loss. They should have given you specific instructions, when would be safe.


They probably did before service started, but I mainly blame myself for being uneducated about the chemical details of what they were spraying routinely. I definitely research all the stuff I put down now and try to steer away from the known or suspected carcinogen stuff.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I dropped a double app of OceanGro.

Happy Memorial Day Weekend!


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Lawn is looking great! You ever power wash your sidewalks? Mine are in desperate need as well. Gives a little pop to the property.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@Alex1389 Thank you! No, I never power wash the sidewalk. It's a different type of concrete mix but, I'm sure power washing would brighten things up.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm trying to help the backyard recover. I put down some seed, and soil.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I spot sprayed some weeds yesterday, and mulched. Here are some pics, one week after I dropped some OceanGro. The back yard is still a mess but. I'm hopeful!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looking good...


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@ctrav Thank you! My pain is self chosen, said Layne Staley!


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Front lawn is looking good. Pre fungus application next week.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Backyard update. Bluegrass germinated, and some areas are filling in nicely. I should pick up the pebbles...


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I dropped some Jonathan Green lawn fungus control, as a preventative measure.

Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

excellent work, @Anthony Drexler!


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@social port Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Raised my HOC to 2 1/2" for the dog days of summer.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This lawn always looks great. Good job.


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

g-man said:


> This lawn always looks great. Good job.


Agreed! You've come a long way, very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@g-man thanks G


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Dropped some GrubEx today.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

I don't know how you're pulling this off but your lawn is looking better and better with the super warm temps. Nice work!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks really sharp!!


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@Alex1389 Thank you! I excessively beat my lawn up every fall, and takes time to recover. This is why my lawn looks great this time of year. I also have irrigation, and fertilize throughout the growing season.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@ctrav Thank you!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Anthony Drexler what kind of rates are you using for the Fox Farm products?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

This makes me want to go down to 2.75".


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@Harts I go on the light side, and use 1/4 cup of ea in a 20 Gal. hose end sprayer. My garden, and my lawn like it.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Mixed up another Foxfarm tonic, and spot sprayed some weeds. Somewhat counter productive but, it's hard to find a weed.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Lawn looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

One week after the last Foxfarm tonic. My lawn is loving it.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Looks great fo any time of the season nonetheless mid July. What is your irrigation schedule and how much water are you putting down? Hard to believe those fertilizers with such small amounts of actual product would do anything but you obviously have good results.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm putting down 1" of water a week. As for the tonic. I put this down throughout the season. This was my second application of the year. It may seem like it's not a lot of product, and your right it isn't. However, I'm putting it down just under recommended rates.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Looking great as usual!


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

My new wheels landed in the nick of time.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Got your money's worth out of those...


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

First mow with new tires. I ran across the lawn this morning.










hot today


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Anthony Drexler said:


> First mow with new tires. I ran across the lawn this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure it makes a difference...lawn looks great!


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@ctrav Thank you, for the kind words. I agree, it certainly went across the lawn better.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I Lowered my HOC, and marked out my irrigation. Getting ready to scarify, and core aerate.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I went very easy this year, because I pulled out so much thatch out last year. Aerate soon to follow...


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Aerated, over seeded,. I also dropped some humic acid, and Ocean-gro.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I mixed up a Foxfarm tonic. In hopes of speeding up the recovery time.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I may keep at this height, and see how is does.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

One week after scarifying, aerating, etc. A couple of people must have inspected my lawn with their dogs.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Lawn is recovering nicely. and greening up at the new HOC.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Looking really good Tony. Downfall of a corner house is the dogs love to do there business there.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Still using fox farm? Any feedback on the product? Would it be cost effective for a large lawn? My front is 8K...


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I am and I'm liking the results. It cost me around $60 for the season, and it's shared with my garden. Maybe too pricey for a 8k yard.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@M32075 thank you!


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Three weeks after Dethatching, Aerating, and over-seeding. Lawn is looking good. I'll start fertilizing twice a month with a fertilizer high in potassium.

NJ peeps; The Point Pleasant Beach Festival of the Sea is today. Stoked for some tasty eats!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Dry nice &#128077;&#127998;


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@ctrav Yes, finally dry. I struggle with fungus every summer. I tried a preventative application this year but, I didn't notice anything different.

Next year I'm thinking about dropping fungus control in June, July, and August.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I started my fall feeding. I'll drop fertilizer twice a month till November.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Anthony Drexler said:


> I started my fall feeding. I'll drop fertilizer twice a month till November.


What fertilizer you dropping?


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Jonathan Green Winter Survival


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

It's already looking really nice, @Anthony Drexler. I look forward to seeing it after you feed it.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@social port Thank you!


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

One week after the 1st fall fertilizer application. I'll drop some more fertilizer next weekend. Ziggy my watchdog.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Anther season in the books. I blew out my irrigation system.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Fall cleanup, and I'll drop another application of fertilizer tomorrow.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Dropped another application of fertilizer. I'll fertilize one last time, when I return from Jamaica.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Anthony Drexler said:


> I may keep at this height, and see how is does.


What seed do you use to overseed ? I see TTTF in your lawn pics.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

@SJ Lawn It's ***, and I overseed with a blend of kBG


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Dropped another application of fertilizer today.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I dropped preemergent today...

Be healthy!


----------

